# Prairie Fragrances



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I just talked to Jessica, Susan Andersens daughter, they have a lot a fragrance oils left--I think she said she had some gallon jugs, but also some meaured out--also 25 lb barrels and 50 lb barrels--I am getting fragrance oils in the 25 lb barrels. If you are interested, send an email to the site addy, Jessica checks it often. I told her I would mention it here--my phone went dead :mad. even though it was hung up all day. DD2 went into town to get a new one :sigh. I am going to call her back in the morning. Carolyn


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

The email on the Prairie Fragrances site doesn't work -- my email just came back. Would you please give me the email addy. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Jessica told me that it worked--i will call her in the morning and find out what is going on. Carolyn


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

maybe I didn't use the right email adddress -- the Prairie Fragrances homepage has [email protected] referenced. I know that Susan had other addys that she had on the site that are not open any longer. Which one is Jessica using? I also have [email protected] and then 2 separate street addresses, one in Minot and the other in Battleview.

Carolyn, thanks for checking.
Linda


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, I'd like to know too. I have not been able to duplicate her brushed cotton and I love it. And a few others of hers I have not been excited about my replacements.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I just sent to both addresses again and the pride of dakota doesn't work but the anderson address does work, I haven't gotten it back! I just don't know if Jessica can actually access that address.

Kathy it has been really hard for me too to replace the scents that I got from her -- they were soooo good and strong! I wonder if Jessica is thinking of taking the business on, that would be great and solve my problem with other's scents. We can sit and hope!

Linda


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I talked to Jessica and there are 2---<[email protected]> or <[email protected]>. I don't think she was going to keep it up---let her know that you hope she will continue. We offered to go over and help her. She does have the gallon jugs as well as barrels and some of the 16 oz bottles. Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Carolyn I would be interested in gallon jugs of scent as I am sure other are to...sell them off first before you try to package up pounders...selling 5 or 10 pounds at once and then sell off by the pound. I know Linda (who is posting above) myself and Michelle (miabella farm) all live within spitting distance of each other and sell 10 pounds buys right now, so we would be interested.

I don't have time to contact her and do all that part of it right this second, so just tell her there is interest. 

Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I am interested in the fragrance that I desperately needed back in Sept. But am unsure if I want to send in money being - $100 in the hole as it is. It would be nice if she would credit it. I don't expect her to fill the orders. But it doesn't seem fair to sell it off now, when how many folks were still waiting on orders.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

If you didn't get your order, email Jessica and tell her--there has to be a way that she can check on the order. they lived in Battleview and then moved to Minot, a lot is in storage. I will let Jessica know about the gallon jugs. She is trying to get an inventory, but she seem very overwhelmed-- what fragrances would you be interested in? I have also told her that I would buy some of them from her and pass them on to you. Give me an idea of the fragrances and I will contact her--if I can send my son over to pick them up, I would be able to send them right away. Boy I wish I had enough money to keep it going!! I am going to try to get her supplier. Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well if you do carolyn do it right. Sell in the F series plastic jugs in 5 and 10 pounds, then bottle in 1 pounders. Sell at a discount those who will outright buy the 1 gallon containers, even if you make $20 more selling it down into 1 pounders, is it really worth the labor and extra folks to sell to? Nothing peeved me more than buying 10 pounds of something and having it show up in 10, 1 pound containers, and it's why I paid more than I should have, labor and bottles (which she was forever running out of so sell the gallon! Don't sell anything until you have it bottled. Put a 6 ro 8 week out time on purchases up front, then when it gets to us in 10 days we are happy.

And cold process the scents each time you get them. Each time you get a new batch just because it has the same name on it, one is for candles and sucks in CP soap and the next time it was formulated for soaping.

I hope you can find the time and money to do this up right, you certainly would have a wide customer base with so many using her scents, and the price is certainly right for you and for us. 

Linda started a thread on the scents we like and that work in CP soap.

For me if you could find gallon jugs of these I will buy them now....

Dragons Blood
Love Spell
Pink sugar 

I know I bought all the Dragons blood she had bottled....yet again in 1 pound containers....but perhaps she has some gallon jugs or the big tottles in storage of it. Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I would like OMH for one . I will have to check on others.


Patty


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't expect her to fill my orders, I desperatly need the Fig Sultana, I can't get it anywhere else, as I haven't yet found a duplicate.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Gosh Sherry I would certainly ask! Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

jessica started with an inventory--she has some in her shed in her yd--rest will come next week. Carolyn


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I emailed her my request, she said it would be a big nitemare for her to find all those old orders and try to fill. I can only imagine. I am on the waiting list for the scent I need when she comes across some.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll fight Vicki to the death for Dragons Blood :laughcry That one I haven't replaced yet and Stress Relief, I need a gallon of each. I really feel for her daughter...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Haven't heard from Jessica yet. the last time I talked to her, I asked her how long it might be before she would have an inventory--she said "ohh maybe 5 years" . I am sure she was kidding, but.... I told her I would even purchase some of the fragrances and sell them, come back, go back, buy more and sell them, which was ok with her because she didn't want to keep selling oils. Just waiting. carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure she's very overwhelmed with all the details. I hope you are able to help her out.


----------

